# Removing a stubborn/stuck snap-on caseback?



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

I recently purchased a watch that is in great condition for a 1992 model _apart_ from the groove for the caseback.
It looks like it was scratched up quite a bit and even damaged from being opened (or attempted to).

Before I go in too quickly and regret something, does anyone have any tips or a suggestion for the perfect tool to use for this job?
None of my watches even have this type of caseback so I'm not sure of the best methods. Thanks!


----------



## afremont (Dec 27, 2009)

This is going to be a two part answer.

1) As for getting that off, I'd take it to a real watchmaker that has the tool that can precisely drive a wedge into the gap between the back and the rest of the case. Something like this one:
https://www.esslinger.com/horotec-watch-snap-on-case-back-opener-45mm/

2) If I purchased a watch sight unseen (like from e-bay) that came in that condition, and wasn't clearly disclosed by the seller, I'd send it right back. As far as I'm concerned, that watch case is destroyed. It would appear that whomever did that, never made it inside; that would be the only positive thing about this travesty. I'd say there is a good possibility that any water resistance it once had is now compromised.


----------



## afremont (Dec 27, 2009)

-deleted double posting-


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

afremont said:


> This is going to be a two part answer.
> 
> 1) As for getting that off, I'd take it to a real watchmaker that has the tool that can precisely drive a wedge into the gap between the back and the rest of the case. Something like this one:
> https://www.esslinger.com/horotec-watch-snap-on-case-back-opener-45mm/
> ...


Thanks for the reply!
I purchased from a member on this forum and I *was* made aware of the damage on the case.
The watch is rated 30M, which I treat as having zero water resistance. ;-)

Was hoping to get it open myself but if it's required to have an advanced tool like the one you listed, I will need to find a watchmaker.


----------



## Roland Ranfft (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi there,



24h said:


> ...any tips or a suggestion for the perfect tool to use for this job?


Angle grinder! Unfortunately you didn't provide photos which allow serious advices.

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Roland Ranfft said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Angle grinder! Unfortunately you didn't provide photos which allow serious advices.
> 
> Regards, Roland Ranfft


Additional photos, or is the one in the first post not showing up (sometimes the forum is "glitchy")?
https://i.imgur.com/t7cBuf8.jpg


----------



## Roland Ranfft (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi there,



24h said:


> Additional photos...


Yesss. The single photo is visible, but just demonstrates how far a case can be ruined. But knowing how the whole back looks, or what model this watch is, would eventually make serious proposals possible. (If I see a dent in a car, I can't help to open the boot lid).

Consider that many foristi have no mind to type anything (besides a rude joke), if you don't do your homework to help helping. Consider further that you have the watch in your hand, and can view it from every angle, and here you expect a hint after illustrating a tiny spot, where the case obviously *can't* be opened.

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Use a single edge razor to open a gap between the case and caseback. You may have to use a jewelers hammer to get it started. Then use a Citizen type case back opener (the style with the blade flat on one side and curved on the other side). Put the flat side against the caseback and the curved side toward the case (this will improve purchase on the back and help prevent the tool from slipping). Press in with pressure and rock the blade at the same time. This should lift the case back clear...or you may have to pry for the final removal. 
These are very sharp...use a case holder...wear gloves.
Seiko/Citizen style knives are the only type I use for snapbacks.
Good luck, BG

Once the back is off, you should be able to clean the mess up some...but without filling, filing and polishing it will likely always be very noticeable.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

BenchGuy said:


> Use a single edge razor to open a gap between the case and caseback. You may have to use a jewelers hammer to get it started. Then use a Citizen type case back opener (the style with the blade flat on one side and curved on the other side). Put the flat side against the caseback and the curved side toward the case (this will improve purchase on the back and help prevent the tool from slipping). Press in with pressure and rock the blade at the same time. This should lift the case back clear...or you may have to pry for the final removal.
> These are very sharp...use a case holder...wear gloves.
> Seiko/Citizen style knives are the only type I use for snapbacks.
> Good luck, BG
> ...


Thanks for the tips.
Is this the Citizen type case back opener that you mentioned?









If I manage to get the caseback off, is it feasible to sand off a very small amount of material from the caseback "lip" to make attaching and removing it a little easier?


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Don't laugh...but last time when I had a VERY stubborn Skagen case that would not open, I ended up putting the watch in the freezer for a couple of hours...I guess there was a little difference in contraction between the case (bigger) and caseback which loosened things enough to pry it open.

FYI...definitely I used the opposite on a Zelos watch (screwed-in caseback) where I warmed the watch to take advantage of the different dilatation coefficient between bronze (higher) and steel (lower).
YMMV.


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

24h said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> Is this the Citizen type case back opener that you mentioned?
> 
> View attachment 13458981
> ...


No, that is not a Citzen type case back opener.
This is what I'm talking about:








Push and rock...or push and use like a lever...don't twist and pry.

Regards, BG


----------



## Negroni (Jun 18, 2018)

24h said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> Is this the Citizen type case back opener that you mentioned?
> 
> View attachment 13458981
> ...


As a previous poster said, temperatures can make a difference...even an ice cube and an oven might do it.
If you are willing to work for it, glue a chisel/large screwdriver to the caseback...use a sandable epoxy type glue, hang on to the watch and use just enough force. It's the last way out, but it will do the trick.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoffin1981 (Aug 16, 2009)

I have to say I hate snap on case back watches. They are often the hardest to open and offer the least water resistance.


----------



## nnt (Sep 30, 2018)

In the past few months I got two watches that needed the batteries changed, both women type in size and style. The first one was a breeze and it used a decent Ronda jeweled movement. Case back snapped into position positively using hand force. The second was a headache, could not pry the case back off at all the usual way. Must use a good quality thin bladed opener because the dollar store types are too thick. Had to wack the blade with a mallet using a good deal of force. Replaced battery only to find the no jewel Miyota movement dead. Ordered movement and while waiting tried to snap case back, back on. No enchilada using hand force. Ordered hand held case back/crystal press with dies. This tool is needed because the force needed can crack/break the crystal. The die selected for the crystal side of the watch needs to contact the case of the watch not the crystal so as to not apply any force onto the crystal.


----------



## NviGate_Systems (Nov 7, 2017)

I ordered the Seiko S-261 caseback opener. It's a step down from the Horotec that's almost $500, but it has a very sharp blade that goes at an angle and you rotate a screw mechanism that keeps applying pressure. Without everything being held in place properly you can often slip and even though some caseback tools are not sharp, when you apply more pressure the speed they move at means it may as well be sharper. I've given myself a few nasty cuts that way. Hence the Seiko S-261.


----------



## nnt (Sep 30, 2018)

This is a followup to my previous post because I failed to give details of how I wacked/hammered the case opener blade with a mallet. I remember grabbing the packing tape and I believe the big/huge case holder. Placed watch facing down as usual onto holder as normal and adjusted holder for a solid hold. Used packing tape to further secure watch to holder. Placed holder on its side onto table. Held case opener blade onto watch cover and used same hand to press down on holder for stability. Used other hand for mallet.

Worked well for me and I believe the probability of mishaps is low. Not really an alternative to a purpose built tool but could be an alternative to those who seldom encounter a stuck case cover.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

jcoffin1981 said:


> I have to say I hate snap on case back watches. They are often the hardest to open and offer the least water resistance.


And sometimes they are just as hard to get back on!!


----------

